# MY  SHOP



## didtas (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi  all.

    Here is  a few   photos   of   my   workshop.  Not   much   room  left.
    Photos  not   that   good.

     Daniel.

     Colchester   student,  douglas  mill.  Home  made  shaper.   Band  saw   .

     Sort  of  a surface  grinder,  quorn  tool  and  cutter    grinder.

     Mazak  ace  lathe,  welders  ,  2    drills   2   grinders.

     Birch   planer [under   restoration}   some  time.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 31, 2014)

WOW! What a great set-up. Well done.

:thumbzup3:


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 31, 2014)

Sweet. Looks like you got some nice tools in there


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice shop & great layout. Do you have any info/manuals or does that stuff even exist on the Douglas? I have one also and have a few questions. Does yours have the "Built for war" tag on it?


----------



## chips&more (Mar 31, 2014)

WOW! If I could only get my floor to look like your floor!


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice.


Mike.


----------



## mark spencer (Apr 1, 2014)

that is one vary nice shop, thanks for showing


----------



## didtas (Apr 4, 2014)

THANKS  .

            for   all   the  kind  words   about   my   shop.

            Been  there   all  day   making  alu  ferrule  plugs   for  cane   fly  rods.

            next  job  anodizing   them.


           thanks   again   Daniel   [DIDTAS]


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 4, 2014)

Daniel, 
Only problem with your set up is it is waaaay too neat and tidy.  I would give up an appendage if I could get mu shop to look half as good as yours.  Now get it dirty so we wont feel like scum.  

Bob


----------



## Kevinb71 (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice looking Shop. Looks like you can get some things done in there!


----------



## jatt (May 4, 2014)

Way too clean and ordered!!!!!:allgood:


----------



## Terrywerm (May 4, 2014)

Very nice shop, indeed. But, as the others have already pointed out, your shop is almost too clean. It must be a pleasure to work in!


----------



## mark spencer (May 4, 2014)

outstanding shop lots of hard there:man:


----------



## xalky (May 4, 2014)

Nice, well equipped shop. I love it!

Marcel


----------



## Rapscallion (May 4, 2014)

Very nice, and well kept. That black colored artifact behind and to the left of your Mazak, Is that the Birch planer? It looks like interesting old iron.
Gotta love the Colchester Student. I'm repairing a Triumph at the moment (unfortunately not for me, but at least I get to use the one I'm fixing whenever I want).
The workshop that it is in is nowhere near as clean as yours.


----------



## didtas (May 5, 2014)

The  machine   near  the   the   mazak   lathe   is   a Birch   planer circa   1880 odd  
i think}.    To  my  limited  knowledge  there  is   only  3  left   in  the  world.
 Should   get  it    all  together   this  winter.  the  machine   is   complete and  in   good  nick.


 The  student   colchester   now  has   a belt  drive   on  the  spindle   as  the   gear box   was   driving   me  crazy.

 i  drive   the   lead  screw  with   a variable speed   dc  motor.  Have attached   a couple  pics   of  the   planer.  



   THANKS   FOR   ALL  THE   KIND   REMARKS.   

    DANIEL [DIDTAS}


----------



## Rapscallion (May 5, 2014)

It's a beautiful machine. You are fortunate indeed. Thanks for the extra pictures. )


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 5, 2014)

Wow Daniel, that is a fantastic shop you have out together there...  And man OH man, that is an absolutely BEAUTIFUL Planer there...  Wow.  Please please keep us up tomato on that, when you get it running- I ow pull LOVE to see video of that running, if you ever get a chance to shoot some!  Looks pristine!  

Thanks for posting! 

Bernie


----------



## Swarf (May 17, 2014)

didtas said:


> The  machine   near  the   the   mazak   lathe   is   a Birch   planer circa   1880 odd
> i think}.    To  my  limited  knowledge  there  is   only  3  left   in  the  world.
> Should   get  it    all  together   this  winter.  the  machine   is   complete and  in   good  nick.
> 
> ...


 I think I just saw one of those on YouTube! I'll go check.
 J
Nope.It's a Gray Planer.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 17, 2014)

didtas said:


> The  machine   near  the   the   mazak   lathe   is   a Birch   planer circa   1880 odd
> i think}.    To  my  limited  knowledge  there  is   only  3  left   in  the  world.



I'm curious to know how many of the contemporary "CNC" machines made with MDF scraps and a Dremel will be still at work after 134 years.


----------

